# Custom Engraved and Laser Etched Zenith Locking Knock-Offs



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*Custom Engraved and Laser Etched Zenith Locking Knock-Offs for eriks66*_  :worship:
Just off the Envious Touch assembly line to go with Erik's Engraved 100-Spoke Double Cross...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Pic's of his hubs... sorry for the poor phone pic's :happysad:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy chit!!!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> Pic's of his hubs... sorry for the poor phone pic's :happysad:


:fool2:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> _*Custom Engraved and Laser Etched Zenith Locking Knock-Offs for eriks66*_  :worship:
> Just off the Envious Touch assembly line to go with Erik's Engraved 100-Spoke Double Cross...


:boink:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Envious Touch said:


> Pic's of his hubs... sorry for the poor phone pic's :happysad:


Whats the price on a set of these.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Clean bro nice work can wait to get them!! Thanks


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Envious Touch said:


> Pic's of his hubs... sorry for the poor phone pic's :happysad:


Price...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

damm nicky ..............killen them


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

can you still get the locking k/o's?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

1SEXY80 said:


> Whats the price on a set of these.





1SEXY80 said:


> Price...


$300 on top of the price of any of our wheel sets


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

eriks66 said:


> Clean bro nice work can wait to get them!! Thanks


Can't wait to see them on the 66 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

D-Cheeze said:


> damm nicky ..............killen them


I'm trying homie


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> can you still get the locking k/o's?


Yessir


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> $300 on top of the price of any of our wheel sets


Can you PM me on how much extra for KO's like that with my rims from the rafle??? Gonna be tax return pimpin now that my student loan is paid off.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

View attachment 448822


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Can we order just the knocks off?? And will they fit china's?? Price??


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

ars!n said:


> Can you PM me on how much extra for KO's like that with my rims from the rafle??? Gonna be tax return pimpin now that my student loan is paid off.


PM sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

eriks66 said:


> View attachment 448822


:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Can we order just the knocks off?? And will they fit china's?? Price??


Yes, and yes.. you want engraved like above or plain??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> Pic's of his hubs... sorry for the poor phone pic's :happysad:


yeeeeeeeeeeep #storagewars..............very nice


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Envious Touch said:


> _*Custom Engraved and Laser Etched Zenith Locking Knock-Offs for eriks66*_  :worship:
> Just off the Envious Touch assembly line to go with Erik's Engraved 100-Spoke Double Cross...


 $300 FOR ONES JUST LIKE THESE ?!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh my


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

How much for the set of locking knock off plain no engraving shipped to 22193


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

firme63ragtop said:


> $300 FOR ONES JUST LIKE THESE ?!


How much for some Lik this KO's shipp 2 Texas ? Pm me !!!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

firme63ragtop said:


> $300 FOR ONES JUST LIKE THESE ?!





cln84703 said:


> How much for the set of locking knock off plain no engraving shipped to 22193





Mr Cucho said:


> How much for some Lik this KO's shipp 2 Texas ? Pm me !!!


Get you guys quotes Tuesday..


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Envious Touch said:


> Get you guys quotes Tuesday..


That's kool !!!!i do wan em engraved !!!


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

How much for the locking knock offs plain Chrome shipped to 39574


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Envious Touch said:


> Get you guys quotes Tuesday..


 NICE QUOTE !?:dunno: ITS WEDNESDAY NIGHT


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

firme63ragtop said:


> $300 FOR ONES JUST LIKE THESE ?!





firme63ragtop said:


> NICE QUOTE !?:dunno: ITS WEDNESDAY NIGHT


PM Sent..


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

cln84703 said:


> How much for the set of locking knock off plain no engraving shipped to 22193


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Mr Cucho said:


> How much for some Lik this KO's shipp 2 Texas ? Pm me !!!


PM Sent


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


>


How much for a set like this x7 pm me the tickrt please


----------



## bigern (Jun 3, 2009)

*Knoc-offs*

three questions will they fit on Galaxy adapters,how much for a set engraved to 88240 and do they come in gold and how much for gold engraved and how long to recieve I know four questions waiting for response thank you


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

DO YU HAVE ANY SETS IN STOC IF SO PMME READY ASAP


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> DO YU HAVE ANY SETS IN STOC IF SO PMME READY ASAP


whatchu gonna do with all that nice carved up chrome


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whatchu gonna do with all that nice carved up chrome


GET MY SHINE ON MY *****:thumbsup:


----------



## 2003chrysler (Jul 8, 2010)

THATS A VERY NICE KNOCK OFF BUT I GOT TO SAY NICKY I SURE WOULD LIKE TO HAVE MY 5TH RIM ITS BEEN 8MONTHS NOW YOU DONT REPLY TO MY CALLS OR MY TEXTS THE RIM IS PAYED FOR SO WHATS THE HOLD UP YOU TOLD ME IT WOULD ONLY TAKE 1 MONTH TO MAKE ONE RIM CAN YOU AT LEAST CALL OR TEXT ME TO LET ME KNOW WHEN I MIGHT REC MY WHEEL AND CHIPS THX


----------



## 2003chrysler (Jul 8, 2010)

THATS A VERY NICE KNOCK OFF BUT I GOT TO SAY NICKY I SURE WOULD LIKE TO HAVE MY 5TH RIM ITS BEEN 8MONTHS NOW YOU DONT REPLY TO MY CALLS OR MY TEXTS THE RIM IS PAYED FOR SO WHATS THE HOLD UP YOU TOLD ME IT WOULD ONLY TAKE 1 MONTH TO MAKE ONE RIM CAN YOU AT LEAST CALL OR TEXT ME TO LET ME KNOW WHEN I MIGHT REC MY WHEEL AND CHIPS THX<BR>


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:loco:


2003chrysler said:


> THATS A VERY NICE KNOCK OFF BUT I GOT TO SAY NICKY I SURE WOULD LIKE TO HAVE MY 5TH RIM ITS BEEN 8MONTHS NOW YOU DONT REPLY TO MY CALLS OR MY TEXTS THE RIM IS PAYED FOR SO WHATS THE HOLD UP YOU TOLD ME IT WOULD ONLY TAKE 1 MONTH TO MAKE ONE RIM CAN YOU AT LEAST CALL OR TEXT ME TO LET ME KNOW WHEN I MIGHT REC MY WHEEL AND CHIPS THX<BR>


----------

